# I got a one-star for my music?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

ARG! I just got another one star. After a week of pushing hard, I finally got my score to move from 4.80 to 4.81. Suddenly I See my rating has gone down and I have a new 1 * with writer feedback. The reason given is because of professionalism,

I always listen to movie soundtracks at a quiet volume. Do I really deserve a horrid one star for this??


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

If your "movie" soundtracks are from porn, maybe yes, you do deserve the 1 ;-)


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Bah. Looks like a bogus rating I also got a 1-star today with no feedback. Check your weekly reports, my first 1-star is not reflected in the weekly report and Uber refused to take a look at it after several messages and a call. This 180 days thing is smelling like trouble to us.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Bah. Looks like a bogus rating I also got a 1-star today with no feedback. Check your weekly reports, my first 1-star is not reflected in the weekly report and Uber refused to take a look at it after several messages and a call. This 180 days thing is smelling like trouble to us.


Why would Uber want to keep our ratings down?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Why would Uber want to keep our ratings down?


Nervous Drivers JUMP when Uber says JUMP.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

SadUber said:


> ARG! I just got another one star. After a week of pushing hard, I finally got my score to move from 4.80 to 4.81. Suddenly I See my rating has gone down and I have a new 1 * with writer feedback. The reason given is because of professionalism,
> 
> I always listen to movie soundtracks at a quiet volume. Do I really deserve a horrid one star for this??
> 
> View attachment 179148


Sad day when you can't play or listen to what you want in your car.
Pure and utter folly.
Pax treat us as white glove service for pennies on the dollar cheap rides.
This job is awesome!!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Troll. But funny


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Remember your car your rules! Pax don't like the music they can order another uber.

Had a paxhole the other night get in my car and says very rudely someone left a tissue on the floor. I said mam get out of my car. I deeply apologize that I couldn't get this car washed and detailed before your cheap 5 dollar ride. 

Paxholes will complain about anything!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SadUber said:


> ARG! I just got another one star. After a week of pushing hard, I finally got my score to move from 4.80 to 4.81. Suddenly I See my rating has gone down and I have a new 1 * with writer feedback. The reason given is because of professionalism,
> 
> I always listen to movie soundtracks at a quiet volume. Do I really deserve a horrid one star for this??
> 
> View attachment 179148


Movie soundtracks at a low volume lmfao! Yes you deserve a 1 star.



A T said:


> Remember your car your rules! Pax don't like the music they can order another uber.
> 
> Had a paxhole the other night get in my car and says very rudely someone left a tissue on the floor. I said mam get out of my car. I deeply apologize that I couldn't get this car washed and detailed before your cheap 5 dollar ride.
> 
> Paxholes will complain about anything!


You sound like a fun driver. Learn a little patience my friend.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Movie soundtracks at a low volume lmfao! Yes you deserve a 1 star.
> 
> You sound like a fun driver. Learn a little patience my friend.


Got plenty of patience troll now scoot away company man!

Keep your opinions on the other side of the country troll!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe the dude didn't like the African music? (Referencing a post from SadUber about a pax he played some special music for)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

A T said:


> Got plenty of patience troll now scoot away company man!
> 
> Keep your opinions on the other side of the country troll!


Yea you sound like it lol


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe you need to ask the pax what they want and tend to their every desire for 5.00.


----------



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

Krit said:


> Maybe you need to ask the pax what they want and tend to their every desire for 5.00.


This is precisely why I avoid college kids (on campus at least).



SadUber said:


> I always listen to movie soundtracks at a quiet volume. Do I really deserve a horrid one star for this??




It depends on the soundtrack. Details please!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Krit said:


> Maybe you need to ask the pax what they want and tend to their every desire for 5.00.


The trolls on here will tell you to lighten up! Smile and take it without the vasoline!

Become the pax BFF, counselor offer your car as a trash can! Have refreshments on hand. Tell some funny jokes too!


----------



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

A T said:


> The trolls on here will tell you to lighten up! Smile and take it without the vasoline!




Vaseline can degrade condoms, so I would probably go with a water-based lube.

And I always offer pax funny jokes because my whole life is a joke. Too bad Uber doesn't have a "Worthy of HBO Comedy Special" yet...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Sonoran Hot Dog said:


> This is precisely why I avoid college kids (on campus at least).
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the soundtrack. Details please!


Actually it was married Jamaican couple in their 30's.

It was just Hans Zimmer music.


----------



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Actually it was married Jamaican couple in their 30's.
> 
> It was just Hans Zimmer music.


Maybe they were John Williams fans?


----------



## Thumper2x (Nov 6, 2017)

'OK GOOGLE, PLAY SOMETHING FOR MY DUMBASS PAX SO THEY GIVE ME 5 STARS' .... OK... Playing 'TINY BUBBLES'. BAHAHAH


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sonoran Hot Dog said:


> This is precisely why I avoid college kids (on campus at least).
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the soundtrack. Details please!


South Park movie soundtrack


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

lol


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

I play pop that coochie by 2 live crew...#lit


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Why would Uber want to keep our ratings down?


SadUber

I have given you multiple suggestions for groovy music bucko!

IMO you deserve the one star.


----------



## Tjphilly2 (Feb 2, 2017)

So now we have to be disc-jockeys too? Mother of God....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Keep your station parked on christian radio, with the radio OFF when you arrive at a pickup.


"OFF" will not generate any complaints, maybe a request to turn it on. Then you ask them what they want.


Or you have someone 1 staring you for no reason whatsoever...


----------



## joe329 (Nov 2, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Bah. Looks like a bogus rating I also got a 1-star today with no feedback. Check your weekly reports, my first 1-star is not reflected in the weekly report and Uber refused to take a look at it after several messages and a call. This 180 days thing is smelling like trouble to us.





espizarro83 said:


> Bah. Looks like a bogus rating I also got a 1-star today with no feedback. Check your weekly reports, my first 1-star is not reflected in the weekly report and Uber refused to take a look at it after several messages and a call. This 180 days thing is smelling like trouble to us.


I dropped from a 4.8 to a 4.78 with nothing in the "rider feedback" section. Multiple calls to uber "support" and couldn't tell me why. Said it was "confidential."


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Krit said:


> Maybe you need to ask the pax what they want and tend to their every desire for 5.00.


And a door slam with no tip


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Sounds like you need to play some drum and bass, jungle and dub step. If that doesn't work I recommend the Jesus Christ show on am radio.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Play better music. Case closed. Problem solved.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber

What specifically do you play that is so bad?

_*Better not been The Reverend Horton Heat!*
_


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

joe329 said:


> I dropped from a 4.8 to a 4.78 with nothing in the "rider feedback" section. Multiple calls to uber "support" and couldn't tell me why. Said it was "confidential."


Some 180 days of change ehhh. Guess the troll will tell you to play better music and be the pax BFF!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I never play music - conversation or deafening silence - because everybody has different tastes and if YOU pick the music, even if you're convinced, CONVINCED that it is the absolute BEST music in the world, there's a 90% chance your passenger won't like it! And in 700 rides only ONCE has a passenger actually asked me to turn on the radio.

Silence is golden.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

Rather have stupid music than awkward silence.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> And a door slam with no tip


I never know what I do to piss people off to treat my car so bad, but I'm automatically 1 staring anyone who slams the door on the seatbelt unless they gave me a decent cash tip AND it was clearly a mistake. I'm not going to get matched again with someone who ****s up my car because of some minor faux pa like they didn't like the radio but where to passive aggressive to say anything about it, or simply a lack of human decency and caring.



R James said:


> I never play music - conversation or deafening silence - because everybody has different tastes and if YOU pick the music, even if you're convinced, CONVINCED that it is the absolute BEST music in the world, there's a 90% chance your passenger won't like it! And in 700 rides only ONCE has a passenger actually asked me to turn on the radio.
> 
> Silence is golden.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Keep your station parked on christian radio, with the radio OFF when you arrive at a pickup.
> 
> "OFF" will not generate any complaints, maybe a request to turn it on. Then you ask them what they want.
> 
> Or you have someone 1 staring you for no reason whatsoever...





ChiGuy said:


> Rather have stupid music than awkward silence.


So.. I actually tried this last week. I immediately got one starred for 'attitude' by someone who did not appreciate sitting in awkward silence after refusing to bite after standard two attempts to start small talk where declined by the pax. back to XM "Road trip radio" (lots of complements when I leave it on this station) as default at low volume.

Once 'I like big butts' came on the radio and I changed it so I wouldn't get a complaint for inappropriate music. the pax objected and asked me to change it back. said they liked that song. So i did, and we sang 'I like big butts' together. Music is one of those things where you never can tell.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

We're not DJs. Play what you want.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber
> 
> What specifically do you play that is so bad?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be able to 5* fast enough if I had a driver playing RHH...!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If you're playing music to entertain yourself, get headphones. I'm not gonna force my taste in; music, talk radio or podcasts on my riders. Its common courtesy. 

I'm always down to chat, but if my rider isn't into it, on go the earbuds. Pax can sit quietly and ponder excuses for not tipping or practice saying, "I'll tip in ap." as sincerely as possible.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Headphones are illegal in a lot of jurisdictions. They block out road noise you are supposed to be able to hear (horns, sirens). That never stopped me from using some low profile noise canceling ear buds going cross country though. (they don't block out horns or sirens anyways, they are designed for blocking steady white noise from engine/road.) I wouldn't do it will ubering, pax might get pissed and report under safety.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I just play hawaiian music. Nobody should complain about some good hawaiian music.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Bah. Looks like a bogus rating I also got a 1-star today with no feedback. Check your weekly reports, my first 1-star is not reflected in the weekly report and Uber refused to take a look at it after several messages and a call. This 180 days thing is smelling like trouble to us.


i thought uber discounted 'outlier' ratings like this. I looked at my Uber ratings, i get 9 five star rating and one one star rating with no reason why. i thought uber deleted this stupid shit? but they aren't. why not? ban the ****** who gave me the one star, too. they obviously are not deserving of uber service.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> i thought uber discounted 'outlier' ratings like this. I looked at my Uber ratings, i get 9 five star rating and one one star rating with no reason why. i thought uber deleted this stupid shit? but they aren't. why not? ban the ****** who gave me the one star, too. they obviously are not deserving of uber service.


They said they would not count it if a rider habitually gives low ratings, not that they'll delete all low ratings... So it depends on how a rider tends to rate, not on the rating a driver tends to get.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

R James said:


> I never play music - conversation or deafening silence - because everybody has different tastes and if YOU pick the music, even if you're convinced, CONVINCED that it is the absolute BEST music in the world, there's a 90% chance your passenger won't like it! And in 700 rides only ONCE has a passenger actually asked me to turn on the radio.
> 
> Silence is golden.


I play music on every single ride and my rating is 4.94 after 400 trips.....


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> I play music on every single ride and my rating is 4.94 after 400 trips.....


What kind of music? Because I don't want to have to go to the trouble of asking EVERY passenger IF they want music and then what kind.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

R James said:


> What kind of music? Because I don't want to have to go to the trouble of asking EVERY passenger IF they want music and then what kind.


Me telling you what music I play would constitute as me giving away a proprietary trade secret to a competitor...sorry bro....


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> Me telling you what music I play would constitute as me giving away a proprietary trade secret to a competitor...sorry bro....


Ok - so I'll just go with metal. Everyone likes metal, right?


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

R James said:


> Ok - so I'll just go with metal. Everyone likes metal, right?


Or pop that coochie by two live crew....


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

69 boyz tootsie roll 



Sonoran Hot Dog said:


> Vaseline can degrade condoms, so I would probably go with a water-based lube.
> 
> And I always offer pax funny jokes because my whole life is a joke. Too bad Uber doesn't have a "Worthy of HBO Comedy Special" yet...


A pax asked me how my day was going. Told him another day another nickel before taxes. Dude screeched when he laughed tipped a $5 at the end of the ride. Tip was worth more than the ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

R James said:


> Ok - so I'll just go with metal. Everyone likes metal, right?


I play a lot of metal and punk. Xm Turbo, XFaction and occasionally lithium. On Pandora I play Rancid, Offspring, Korn or Rage Against the Machine. I'm old, if my riders are older than me, I'll put on classic rock if they are my age or younger I leave it on what I want to hear.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

R James said:


> Ok - so I'll just go with metal. Everyone likes metal, right?


Can't go wrong with smooth jazz


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> Can't go wrong with smooth jazz


Except then I'd have to listen to it also. Ya gotta draw the line somewhere!


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

R James said:


> Except then I'd have to listen to it also. Ya gotta draw the line somewhere![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> R James said:
> ...





R James said:


> Except then I'd have to listen to it also. Ya gotta draw the line somewhere!


That's not how customer service works tho......


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

wingdog said:


> I never know what I do to piss people off to treat my car so bad, but I'm automatically 1 staring anyone who slams the door on the seatbelt unless they gave me a decent cash tip AND it was clearly a mistake. I'm not going to get matched again with someone who &%[email protected]!*s up my car because of some minor faux pa like they didn't like the radio but where to passive aggressive to say anything about it, or simply a lack of human decency and caring.
> 
> So.. I actually tried this last week. I immediately got one starred for 'attitude' by someone who did not appreciate sitting in awkward silence after refusing to bite after standard two attempts to start small talk where declined by the pax. back to XM "Road trip radio" (lots of complements when I leave it on this station) as default at low volume.
> 
> Once 'I like big butts' came on the radio and I changed it so I wouldn't get a complaint for inappropriate music. the pax objected and asked me to change it back. said they liked that song. So i did, and we sang 'I like big butts' together. Music is one of those things where you never can tell.


My newbie self panics like a **** whenever the Bruno Mars or the La Roux station I tend to put on by default plays something inappropriate thinking oh god here comes the 1*


----------

